# Switch User option lost win 7



## OJauretche (Jun 15, 2011)

Installed Win 7 Ultimate, Switch User option not present. Same installation before without this problem. Other solution found not working. Thanks for helping!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi welcome to tsf,

have you tried this.
How To Enable/Disable Fast User Switching In Windows 7, Vista, XP


----------



## OJauretche (Jun 15, 2011)

I just did. Didn´t work. The option only shows before choosinf user.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did you validated the operating system, activate windows, install all the drivers- chipset, display ect....


----------



## OJauretche (Jun 15, 2011)

As far as I remember, this Win7 install was the same, from the same disk, as in my other computer showing it rightly.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

so this disk was used for other computer, what type of disk is it?


----------



## OJauretche (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what do you mean. An installation disk I used more than once before without this problem.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Is is a Retail disk or an OEM disk? If Retail, you can use the key on another machine if the first is out of commission. If it's an OEM disk, the key is tied to the first computer and can only be used on it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks Daifne for explaining it.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

You're welcome, oscer1.


----------



## OJauretche (Jun 15, 2011)

"Retail, you can use the key on another machine if the first is out of commission", that's it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the switch user option is there, just greyed out, is this correct?


----------



## OJauretche (Jun 15, 2011)

No, is not. I've tried again "Set Hide entry points for Fast User Switching to Not configured for enabling Fast User Switching". Is set, but the option still's not. Is it possible that those setting are changed by Windows by itself? I should point out that my Win 7 is the Spanish version. But I can mostly handle the odd translations.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when fast user switching is disabled in windows seven the option appears in the shutdown menu it is simply greyed out (unlike Vista in which case it is missing altogether). If you do not see it then it appears not to be installed, (which in Ultimate it is and ON by default) navigate to C:\Windows\System32\tsdiscon.exe is it there? 

Have you tried start ,all programs, accessories right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-

sfc/scannow (press enter)

BTW you need to be logged on as administrator to make any changes.


----------



## OJauretche (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't see it at all. tsdiscon.exe is there (22kb). sannow didn't find any problem.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go back to Oscer1's post #2 and run the link, check your registry, what shows under this, 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Policies \ System


----------



## OJauretche (Jun 15, 2011)

There are 17 entries. You wanna see´m all? There's one mentioned before: "HideFastUserSwitching", value 1.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, right click on that value and select Modify replace 1 with 0 Restart computer.


----------

